# How much pct



## Whicked-impulse (May 26, 2019)

So im waiting to start my cycle till my buddy gets all his stuff together so we can run together. I got all my pct and my arimidex for my 15 week 500mg a week test e cycle.   My  buddy on the other hand is fairly new to lifting about 6 minths constant. He is guna run 1g a week of test e a week. , my question is what amount of arimidex would he need? Obvy blood work will allow him to tweek but what is a good start in your opinions? He is 5'10 210lbs not to musclely. But he doing it so im trying to get him legit input. Ima do 1mg twice a week for my 500mg week cycle would that work fir 1g a week or he need double arimidex?  Ik people are guna have an opinion on bis chouce but he guna do it so im tryn to help him do it safest as possible. Thanks


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2019)

'bout tree-fiddy.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 27, 2019)

220, 221. Whatever it takes. 

Seriously though, why is he running a gram? People are dumb.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2019)

6 months lifting and he's gonna run a cycle? at a gram/week? fukkin stupid ass shit all around right there. Tell ur bud I'll see him on 2020 Olympia stage, or not. fools i tell ya.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2019)

If you don't even know about how much adex you are going to need then "he" has no business running grams of jewce


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2019)

FWIW I ran .5mg 2x per week last time I ran a G.  You're running 2mg on 500mg.  So who knows...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2019)

Spongy said:


> FWIW I ran .5mg 2x per week last time I ran a G.  You're running 2mg on 500mg.  So who knows...



must be litening to Dr Tony Huge lol


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> must be litening to Dr Tony Huge lol



lmao.  good lord...  No, I honestly just wasn't having any sides.  My E was high, but no sides and no issues so just went with it.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lmao.  good lord...  No, I honestly just wasn't having any sides.  My E was high, but no sides and no issues so just went with it.



Lol no you, the OP!


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Lol no you, the OP!



oh HAHAHAHAHAHA.  Dr. Tony Yuge.


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2019)

6 months lifting only and already wants to run a gram of test, 5'10 and no muscly. Lol  Your friend is an idiot and is most likely gonna look like an oily, sweaty, stinking looking blob. People are gonna look at him in disgust. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 27, 2019)

Muscly is my new favorite word


----------

